# O'keefe & Merritt Oven Door Problem



## theokengineer (Dec 5, 2008)

I am trying to replace the oven door cable on a 1950 something OKeefe & Merritt stove.  I want to take the cable off of the door hinge so I can put the two pieces together and make sure  I get the right length, but I am having trouble figuring out how to access it.  There is a bracket below the hinged door stop that attaches to the door pivots.  These brackets are attached by what looks like one screw on the wall inside the oven.  Can I just take these out, remove them and then maneuver the upper hinged door stops out of their slots?  Or by removing these screws will something fall down that I will regret?  I dont see any access covers that can be taken off to get to this hinge/cable.

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## scarlettred (Mar 26, 2012)

typical problem for older built in ovens with window.  They always seem to stick, at times refusing to open.  Just spray Pam, generic is fine, thoroughly on both sides, open and close oven door several times.  That's the trick.  When it starts sticking again, just spray.


----------

